# Thoughts: is my pup going into heat?



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been noticing some oddities about my puppy lately and I'm concerned she's about to, or is in heat. She's been licking her private area more (and for longer periods). No spotting on the carpet, though. The male dog that lives upstairs, although always interested in playing with Coco, seems intent on smelling her from head to toe. He won't leave her alone. He's attempted to mount her a couple times, but Coco is quick and rebuffs the advances (and I'm quick as well... no way is that dog mounting my puppy). She's always been hyper... and that's the same.

Coco is a day shy of 6 months. My vet does not spay until 6 months of age, and the first appointment I could get her is for October 7. I made that appointment months ago. I called the vet today and got an appointment for tomorrow to determine if she's actually in heat, but I'm just concerned all around. The receptionist on the phone tried to tell me that dogs don't go into heat before 6 months (as if a day matters). I know that to be false, especially in small-breed dogs. That's what I was worried about when I found out the vet wouldn't spay Coco until she was 6 months old.

I never wanted Coco to go into heat. She LOVES playing with other dogs and going to daycare, and if she's in heat that means she needs to be isolated until I can get her spayed. She's going to go berzerk in my small apartment. No daycare, no outside play time (the male dog upstairs is never leashed, and I'm aware that at some point during a heat cycle, the female will no longer rebuff advances).

I'm not sure I even have a question... I'm just bummed. Maybe it's premature... maybe the vet will say, "nope, she's not in heat." I know it's a natural cycle, but it's one that I wasn't planning on Coco going through.


----------



## Ms. HoundDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, you are very right about the fact that she could be in heat! Dogs can get their first heat anywhere from 5 to 10 months. She _can_ go to daycare if the other dogs there are spayed or neutered. Do you take her for walks? A good few walks a day can replace play time, at least until she is spayed.

If she isn't spotting yet though, it may be a false heat. Check to see if her 'private area' is swollen or not. If it is, she is in heat. You only generally need to worry about her getting preggers when she starts bleeding. 9-13 days after the bleeding starts is when a dog will ovulate (release eggs so the male will impregnate her). Until then, that male dog can mount her all he wants- she won't be getting preggers 

You should probably go to a new vet, btw. Most vets want to spay _before_ the first heat- because after or during a heat, dogs are more prone to bleeding out or having surgical complications. However, there *is* a birth control pill that can be prescribed by a vet for dogs- It is generally used by breeders who do not want a dog to go through a second heat while nursing. The pill effectively stops heat. Ask your vet.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

Ms. HoundDog said:


> She _can_ go to daycare if the other dogs there are spayed or neutered.


I would imagine most daycares have a policy against dogs in heat...

She may or may not be starting a heat cycle. It certainly could happen prior to being exactly 6 months old, nature is never exact. Gotta talk to your vet to figure this one out.


----------



## Ms. HoundDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol whoops- forgot about that aspect


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

IF the vet can tell. . .I took a stray I found to the vet clinic in the town my parents live in. I asked the vet to check whether she was spayed or not, or whether she was going into heat, because I thought she looked a bit swollen back there. She palpated the dog's abdomen, felt for a scar, etc. and finally decided she couldn't tell. As I was paying, the dog peed on the floor and there was blood. And more blood dripping out of her. I said "well, that settles, that, I guess", knowing she was in heat (all that poking around must have made the blood come out). The vet came out and said "oh, no, blood in her urine! I should test for a kidney infection". I declined. Anyway, the point is that some vets can't tell if a dog is in heat or not. And before the bleeding starts, it can be hard to tell no matter how experienced you are.

Anyway, just be safe and keep her away from intact males for a while, until you know for sure. A small dog certainly can go into heat before 6 months, so better safe than sorry.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

lisahi,
Is this the dog in your profile pic? If so, the reason your vet said to wait is due to size. My little yorkie, our vet said to wait until 6 months and she was past 4 lbs, as a safety precaution for anesthesia. She recently became big enough, and went directly into heat. It has not been a blast, and I will be glad when she is done!! She will be spayed as soon as she can. 
She is making our other dog bonkers with constantly trying to mount her. She did a lot of licking herself and I think that is why we didnt see much blood. She was very swollen though.


----------

